# Childhood habit cough treated with self-hypnosis.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

J Pediatr. 2004 Feb;144(2):213-7. Related Articles, Links Childhood habit cough treated with self-hypnosis.Anbar RD, Hall HR.Department of Pediatrics, University Hospital, State University of New York Upstate Medical University, Syracuse, New York, USA.OBJECTIVES: To better understand factors associated with the development and persistence of habit cough and to report use of self-hypnosis for this condition.Study design A retrospective chart review was performed for 56 children and adolescents with habit cough. Interested patients were instructed in self-hypnosis for relaxation and to help ignore the cough-triggering sensation. RESULTS: The patients' mean age was 10.7 years. The cough was triggered by upper respiratory infections in 59%, asthma in 13%, exercise in 5%, and eating in 4%. Onset of the cough occurred as early as 2 years, and its average duration was 13 months (range, 2 weeks to 7 years). There was a high incidence of abdominal pain and irritable bowel syndrome in the 50% of the patients who missed more than 1 week of school because of their cough. Among the 51 patients who used hypnosis, the cough resolved during or immediately after the initial hypnosis instruction session in 78% and within 1 month in an additional 12%. CONCLUSIONS: Habit cough is triggered by various physiologic conditions, related frequently to other diagnoses, and it is associated with significant school absence. Self-hypnosis offers a safe efficient treatment.PMID: 14760264


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

Self-hypnosis offers a safe efficient treatment.were can we get that?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzzybear, all hypnosis is self hypnosis. If a therapist guides you or you learn and practice it.


----------

